# San Bernadino, CA - Litter, 2 months



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

For more information about this animal, call:
San Bernardino County - Devore Shelter at (909) 887-8055

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...71378693.30454.118795328205474&type=3&theater

#A520126









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...71378693.30454.118795328205474&type=3&theater
#A520128










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...71378693.30454.118795328205474&type=3&theater
#A520127


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Oh My! Poor babies in a shelter. And so adorable too.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

there's another litter there to that looks about 6 weeks. I don't have time to post them right now though.


----------



## AkariKuragi (Dec 19, 2011)

Knew these guys weren't Rottie and chow mixes!


----------

